# Weight difference XT 770, 780 and XTR 985 disc brakes



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of upgrading my current XT 770 disc brakes.
Mainly because with the position of the brain on my Stumpjumper Fsr Expert 2008, I have to run a 180 mm disc in the back.
I was now wondering what the weight difference would be between my current XT 770 brakes, the new 780 brakes and the XTR 985 brakes.
Anyone knows their weights without discs?
If possible without mounting bolts, brake pads etc ...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

XTR F&R brakes. The orange spacer is 4gms.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

rockyuphill do you know the weight of that plastic red part?

edit: saw it, thanks!


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

In meantime I also found the weight of the XT 770.
Now still the weight for the new 780 and 988 trail brakes


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Shimano XTR Trail (not mine)
2011 Shimano XTR trail BR-M985 front disc brake 780mm hose with resin pads - Sick Lines Gallery

I imagine the new XT brake will fall right in the middle of the XTR trail brakes and the older XT brakes.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Trevorken said:


> In meantime I also found the weight of the XT 770.
> Now still the weight for the new 780 and 988 trail brakes


New, uncut hoses...

Front (180mm):









Rear (160mm):


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/8317964-post45.html

268 gms for new XT front brake w/o adapters, rotor or mounting hardware, so about 55gms heavier than the XTR race brake


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
I think that I better can stick to my old brakes a bit longer and think a bit about how much I want to spend for these small losses in weight.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> XTR F&R brakes. The orange spacer is 4gms.


Rocky are those brakes uncut?

Thanks


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep, fresh out of the box. Cut them after they were installed. Saved about 4gms in brake hose.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks. Could you give a little review of the brakes?

If possible could you compare to them the older (pre 208) Magura Marta SL's? I know it's a long shot that you've used both brakes but I figure its worth a try.


----------

